#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  RC-COLA  πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού διαγραμμάτων Μ-Ν, Μ-φ και τάσεων -παραμορφώσεων

## dn102

*Το πρόγραμμα θα σας φανεί χρήσιμο σε μελέτες ΚΑΝΕΠΕ*
_
Η ανάλυση των διατομών βασίζεται στο πρόγραμμα RCCOLA (Reinforced Concrete COLumn Analysis)  που αναπτύχθηκε αρχικά στο πανεπιστήμιο του Berkeley και στη συνέχεια  τροποποιήθηκε και αναβαθμίστηκε στο Α.Π.Θ. (Κάππος, 1996, Κάππος &  Παναγόπουλος, 2008) για να καταλήξει στη σημερινή του έκδοση RCCOLA.ΝΕΤ, της οποίας τον κώδικα χρησιμοποιεί η παρούσα σελίδα

- Η επίλυση των διατομών γίνεται μέσω της κατάλληλης διακριτοποίησής  τους σε λωρίδες (layers) και τον υπολογισμό μεγεθών όπως η ροπή (Μ) και η  καμπυλότητα (φ) για δεδομένες τιμές του αξονικού φορτίου (Ν) και της  ανηγμένης παραμόρφωσης στην ακραία ίνα του σκυροδέματος εc

- Χρησιμοποιούνται κατάλληλα διαγράμματα τάσεων - παραμορφώσεων για το  σκυρόδεμα (Kappos, 1990) και τον χάλυβα (Kent & Park, 1971)

- Γίνεται αρχική επίλυση της πλήρους διατομής μέχρι να επέλθει η  αποφλοίωση της επικάλυψης και στη συνέχεια επιλύεται μόνο ο  περισφιγμένος πυρήνας

- Υπολογίζονται χαρακτηριστικά σημεία στα οποία θεωρείται ότι επέρχεται η  αστοχία της διατομής, όπως η θραύση των συνδετήρων, ο λυγισμός των  διαμήκων ράβδων, η πτώση της τάσης του σκυροδέματος κάτω από το 85% της fc στον κατερχόμενο κλάδο του διαγράμματος ε-σ κτλ_


*Το πρόγραμμα το κατεβάζετε και απο*  *ΕΔΩ*

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 22:44 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 22:35 ----------

Σε συνδυασμό με το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε και το BILIN, για Διγραμμική Προσέγγιση τής Καμπύλης Ικανότητας.

Παραθέτω το σύνδεσμο *ΕΔΩ*

*ο σύνδεσμος είναι αυτός:* http://rcappz.panagop.com/Bilin.aspx

----------

Xάρης

----------


## kkarounos

Καλησπέρα, εάν θέλετε δοκιμάστε ένα κατά πολύ καλύτερο διεθνές πρόγραμμα εδώ:
http://engissol.com/cross-section-analysis-design.html

----------


## dn102

Καλό είναι αλλα δεν είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ όπως το παραπάνω.Σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Xάρης

*ΑΥΤΟ* δεν είναι.

450¤+ΦΠΑ

----------


## dn102

Ναι αυτό είναι, το ίδιο δεν έχει και το beton express;

----------


## Xάρης

To *BetonExpress* της Runet είναι γι άλλη δουλειά και κοστίζει 540¤+ΦΠΑ. (472,50¤ για νέους μηχανικούς – <3έτη εμπειρία – και φοιτητές)

----------


## statik

Γεια
Το λινκ για το _ RCCOLA.ΝΕΤ_ δεν λειτουργει!
Οποιος μπορει να τα ανεβασει ή να μου το στειλει
Thanks
Το είχα κατεβάσει παλαια αλλα μαλλον σβηστικε

----------


## statik

Τιποτα ρε παιδια? Ψαχνω το _ RCCOLA.ΝΕΤ και πουθενα..._

----------

